# Buying Bulk Shortening



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Is anyone doing this? I work in a bakery and we carry blocks of vegetable shortening, sweetened cake shortening, and butter flavored margarine blocks.
Does anyone think these would be worth buying and possibly repackaging? These are 25 and 50 lb blocks, but are completely shelf-stable.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Not me.. might as well take a gun to your head... damn stuff goes right to the plaque in your veins and arteries quicker than if you injected it.. You would be better off using natural things like butter and lard and veggie oils like olive or coconut before any type of shortening. but that is just how I feel about it.
I use crisco type shortening and castor oil to make cheap soap.. only thing I think it is good for..


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

How do you make the soap?


----------

